

Fitbit Acknowledges Latest Devices Are Causing Rashes - tuyguntn
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/11/fitbit-acknowledges-latest-devices-are-causing-rashes-advises-to-give-your-wrist-a-rest/

======
BostonEnginerd
Even my Fitbit one can irritate my skin when I wear it on my waistband. I
attributed it to the rubbery material having a large amount of friction when
it moves across skin.

